# Our Techno LC 59120 is in production as of yesterday



## fge

Actually this morning we were able to successfully nest 2 sheets of cabinet parts without any issue. I had drawn 2 dressers for my daughters bedroom that the CNC was able to cut out for us.

The drawers were not cut out because we don't have a dovetail cutter for the CNC yet and since I hope the dressers will remain with my daughters long after I die, we will dovetail the drawers.

My wife asked if we could sell the Akeda dovetail jig, she acts like she is not even going to miss it. After all of those hours my wife and Mr. Akeda spent bonding together  So we are not selling our Akeda jig…

Not much to really say, it appears to work as it was expected. I have a decent learning curve ahead of me but hope to learn quick and minimize the curve some. The router is going to be perfect for our shop and is coming online at just the right time. Our upcoming shop schedule is the busiest it has ever been.

I am currently uploading 2 videos on Youtube of the CNC running so I will update when those videos are ready for viewing.


----------



## NoThanks

Very cool, I'm happy for you and looking forward to seeing the videos of it in use. 
Might encourage me to start looking in that direction. 
For me though it would be more of a convenience tool instead of high production.


----------



## fge

Thanks, we are very excited.

Here are the Youtube links for our CNC


----------



## Loren

Hey do you know about the "Raptor nailer" ? 
It shoots plastic nails that allow you to nail stock to
your spoilboard and your router can cut through the 
nails with no damage.


----------



## Ger21

Better get a good dust collector on their ASAP, or you'll be buried in dust in no time.


----------



## huff

Jerry,

As always, I'm impressed; that didn't take you long at all to get up and running. Enjoyed my coffee while watching the CNC cut out your cabinet parts! LOL.

Something tells me you will be buying a dovetail cutter before long.


----------



## fge

Loren, I would have to say I have never heard of the Raptor nailer. I will check into it. I can always count on you to have an idea or helpful knowledge about most machines out there.

Gerry, Yeah, you are definitely right. And I am not particularly fond of sweeping although I do it because I enjoy a fairly clean shop. But yeah, this guy will bury us. I had a planned DC upgrade on our Table saws for overhead DC just because I hate all of the dust that escapes. So DC on the CNC will be done this week, the 6" Duct pipe is on it's way and should arrive this week ready for me to install. I already have a remote for the DC set up at the CNC station. Then of course having the DC set up on the CNC also means the guard will always be installed. I understand bits do break so any guard installed would be a good thing.

Hey John, Thanks for the comment. Yeah, a cup of coffee is perfect for the CNC  And yes, the dovetail cutter for the CNC will get purchased soon. I have to get the cutter through Vortex which will hurt the wallet some because they list that cutter at a little less than 500.00. But the cutter used insert knives so any future knife replacements will be about 40.00. I told my wife it is like having to buy a brand new Akeda jig all over again (I think we paid about 500 or so for our Akeda jig way back). The software we use is Mozaik, they have a dovetail option in the software that will out put Gcode to cut flat nested dovetail, but their software parameters are set up for use with the Vortex cutter, how convenient for Vortex.

Thanks for the comments and for looking.

By the way, we have one more upgrade in our shop that I will post soon. We are adding a used or new to us edgebander. We are not converting to frameless, we just want to be able to do what our customer wants, whether it is frameless or FF. We have a very large new construction frameless job scheduled (200 LF) with edgebanded doors and drawer faces. So the edgebander is being added out of necessity.


----------



## helluvawreck

I have figured out that a laser engraver and CNC router is exactly what I need in my shop. However, I sure do spend a lot of my time trying to talk myself out of buying them. I don't know how it will turn out. Maybe I can figure it out in time for the IWF in Atlanta.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Loren

Apparently you can modify an old PC 16 ga. nailer to
shoot raptor nails. I read that somewhere.


----------



## JAAune

Looks and sounds like smooth running machine. I can barely tell the difference between the sound of the machine when it's cutting and when it isn't. Maybe that's just due to the video and sounds different in person? I've only used routers and haven't had a chance to see a spindle in person yet.

What feedrates did you use for cutting out the shapes? Just wondering if you're starting out slow while learning about the machine of if it's going at full clip.


----------



## bigblockyeti

What's the max speed on the x,y & z axis?


----------



## Ger21

> Then of course having the DC set up on the CNC also means the guard will always be installed. I understand bits do break so any guard installed would be a good thing.


To be honest, bits rarely break, unless you do something wrong. And when they break, they tend to stay in the wood.


----------



## NoThanks

Good job Jerry, thanks for sharing that with us. 
Looks like your moving right along.


----------



## fge

Charles, A laser engraver sounds cool. I don't really know anything at all about the laser engravers.

Loren, I have looked up the Raptor nails. I think I have to call for pricing though. They sound like a cool solution. I do think I can figure out our vacuum pump issue eventually. But then again, if I could effectively hold down material using a plastic nail that might be a cheaper solution for cutting out cabinet parts. I am sure running my 7.5 hp Becker will cost some money whenever I do get it going. I think the Becker pump would be a better option when nesting dovetail drawer parts because of all of the small parts. Don't really know but the nails definitely look worthy of looking into. Plus, if I could get the nails to work with my senco gun that would be great.

Hey Jacob, I do think the machine runs fairly smooth. It is not loud at all. Of course I am not running the Becker pump at this time which is fairly loud. I think the cutting feed rate is around 225 to 250 IPM. I think the jog speed is around 200 IPM. I am going to try and push the jog speed up to around 600 IPM and I want to push the cut out speed to 300 IPM and see if that works out.

Bigblockyeti, I have no idea of max speeds on the 3 axis. Since I do not have an ATC on the machine, I am reduced to cut out and dado with a smaller diameter cutter, such as a 1/4" or 5 mm. I would think this places a limit on my potential speed without breaking the cutter. Still I am too new to all of this to make any real informed statements concerning your question.

Thanks Gerry and Iwud4u for comments and input. This is all brand new to us and so we are still definitely learning. But it is fun to do.

Later, Jerry


----------

